# Allgrownup: Outdoor/Indoor NL X Shiva



## allgrownup (May 4, 2007)

Nirvana: Northern Lights X Shiva
Clones
Natural Light Only
OUTDOOR ONLY NOW!
MG Organic Soil
No ferts in soil
Home Brew Worm Tea
will experiment with different organic products

Well i'm growing these plants organically.  that's a fair statement however they will not be true 100% organic.

these are clones off my hydro grow and while in the bubbler i was misting with ST.  So these will be grown organic from here on out. 

They are only being provided light from natural sunlight, I bring them in at night however to keep them in a moderate climate.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2007)

Good luck with your babies!


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

Well it was just to much darn work carring those pots in and out in the evenings!   

So i improvised.....all organic is outside only now and they are through the hardenting period

I have noticed a dramatic difference between the two plants i cloned.  2 potted from one Northern light plant is growing great!

The other N.L. plant clone's are not adapting as well and all though one looks like it is pulling through.....RIP to his bro!

I also have 2 more plants in soil in my organic garden.  They are doing awesome.  i released some ladies on them as well as many in the garden, and other than some fish emulsion every few days i have fed them no other nutes or ferts.  i have some FF nutes but i've decided to focus on experimenting with organic teas.  I'll be using some recipes out of the organic section here next week.  i have fresh castings ready for harvest!

:headbang2:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

hey brow just wanted to say that the babies look great sorry for the one. So how do u like soil over hydro? good luck see ya around peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 19, 2007)

ive read u growing NL also, i hope the rest of your clones do well. 2 of my nl clones are stll liveing the others died and i gave some to a friend with a garden. keep up the work


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

hey guys......

these N.L. are a hardy strain.  I've lost only 2 so far out of 18 clones and one more may die, not sure yet,.... my fault/root rot.  I neglected a few.

I've got to say that hands down i prefer the hydro.  Im hooked on the simplicity of hydro and also the rapid growth is a plus.  I also like the concealment of the indoor. I'm in urban area   

I just planted the outdoors to experiment with as i felt bad killing off clones.  I cloned to many but wanted to learn the process.   I've given clones away, and planted in soil, and dirt, and transfered to DWC hydro.  I think i've got it down. and with my setup i have no deed for outdoor growing.  I can now harvest every 2 months 6 ladies.  thats more than enough for my wife and I.  I may cut back to 4 and focus on quality. 

I'm looking forward to learning and growing 100% organic in hydro next.  

I probably will be experimenting with NST and trying to keep these outdoors below the fenceline.  Not sure yet what i'll do with em!

Peace


----------



## allgrownup (May 19, 2007)

Ooooooooooops!:rant: 


this is one of the many reasons why i like hydro.

You don't have to worry about forgetting to turn the water off!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 19, 2007)

WoW will they be ok???? i hope they pull through


----------



## allgrownup (May 20, 2007)

WoW will they be ok???? i hope they pull through.........


well......that depends on how long it took the water to recede! LOL:stoned: 

my soil sucks, very high in clay so it might have been standing for a while.  I just checked them and one does look affected but i'm smashed and its dark so????  (priorities...i was late for a concert or i would have redirected the water right then)

My first thought is they probably loved it. Lately i've been forgetting about them and neglecting watering........and now i've turned the sprinkler on and flooded them.  There's got to be a balance in there somewhere! LOL

truth is...if have no idea, but we all will in a few days.....


----------



## allgrownup (May 20, 2007)

Blunt....in reference to your tag line............

i like Genesis 1:11-13, then God said, "Let the land produce vegetation: seed-bearing plants and trees on the land that bear fruit with seed in it, according to their various kinds." And it was so.  The land Produced vegaetaion: plants bearing seed according to their kinds and trees bearing fruit with seed in it according their kinds. And GOD saw that it was good.

.....and by the way Blunt.......this was the third day....God didn't bring light in the expanse of the skies to separate night from day until the FOURTH day.

He didn't bring man and woman until the SIXTH day.

so do you see where Gods Priorities are and why he is angry with us?

We've abolished something more important to him than what he created in his own image.  I would be a teeny weeny upset myself.......

Genesis 1:29
Then God said, "I give you EVERY seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food."

Based on the premise of Western religion, we should all be able to smoke all the weed we want as it is what God intended.

:joint:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 20, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Blunt....in reference to your tag line............
> 
> i like Genesis 1:11-13, then God said, "Let the land produce vegetation: seed-bearing plants and trees on the land that bear fruit with seed in it, according to their various kinds." And it was so. The land Produced vegaetaion: plants bearing seed according to their kinds and trees bearing fruit with seed in it according their kinds. And GOD saw that it was good.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree with you all the way. Our government(sorry 2 say) is the 1's thats disobeing God's word. and it's people like me and you that listen, useing his fruit bearing plant as he want us to.


----------



## allgrownup (May 20, 2007)

Can i get an AHMEN! for Reverend Blunt?


come preach some more in the chatroom


----------



## allgrownup (May 27, 2007)

Ok here's an update......after try'n to drown my girls they responded with a kiss on my cheek

they are all doing great, except for the one that died (potted).

other wise all great

I have started feeding the smaller potted organic some molasses mix i came up with and i'll see if it has noticeable growth.  Otherwise other 4 are fed emulsion/casting tea.

My 16oz grow as well

I also started a NFT garden for vegies, cant wait...will be org with teas as well.


----------



## allgrownup (May 27, 2007)

and my veggie nft


....hope to complete it this weekend


----------



## allgrownup (May 27, 2007)

If the veggies don't work out...........


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 28, 2007)

that will be tight ALL hydro set up outside. is that what i gon do???LOL it's jus a thought. Good Luck tho


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

well.....my outdoor organics grew faster than i thought.  

They look ready to flower so i built yet another place to put them.  I'm out of room, money, and time so i just made a really easy cheap dark room out of pvc, garbage bags and duct tape.  I had the legs that didnt work for "veggie burrito" so i recycled them!

These plants are getting natural sun only so i'm taking them out at 8am and bringin em in at 8pm.

I started the last of the clones in soil under under cfl's i was using for cloning.  I'm gunna move them outside though after they take and show signs of new growth.  i don't like transfering from bubble cloner to soil to outside into hardening period.  just seems like to much. i lost one like that already.

I'll need the cloner cab back in a few weeks cuz i'll be harvesting the hydro early july.

peace out people's


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 1, 2007)

let me take a quick guess on the height of ladies(hopefully) the tallest 1 looks to be about 8" the 1 in the middle4 or 5" and the last 1 i say about 7 in" 
So All, how close am i to being right??? lol. there comeing along nicely looking great


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 1, 2007)

oh yea i forgot, how easy is it to grow them there strawberries. i shole likes me some strawberries. get nice and high and have some fruit. ima be cloning a rose bush for my mother today then put um in the front yard for her


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

well...those strawberries were looking darn good. Unfortuneatly a bird got to one.  gunna have to get out my bb gun   

as for the size of the plants......


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 1, 2007)

ok i waz off by a few inches but they still look good


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 1, 2007)

hey, better to under estimate.

"Under promise and over achieve."  that is a motto that has made me very succesful LOL


...and four or more inches is more than a "few"   

thanks BFK for the kind words...you see my indoor update?

late


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 2, 2007)

ima check it out, i must of over looked it..... 4 or more,....more then a few LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey there Allgrownup, Thanks for the quotes from the book of Genesis.
i have long believed that the good Lord put everything that was good for us here and we have just forgotten how to be wise in it's use. Really was refreshing though to see that some folks are still studying the Bible. Your babies after that flooding look so happy, man I thought that they might be done for sitting in that soup, but yeah, they sure must like you a lot. Hardy strain right ? and I like your bag idea.
Nessessity is the mother of invention.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok as promised.....and yes... I know a few of you in the chatroom must be very amazed that i remembered LOL   

i was tore up from the floor up last nite hahahahahah


These are flowering nicely.  100% natural sun outside.  i bring them outside at 8am and bring'em in 8pm.  then i put them in that expensive darkroom i constructed JK

I took some of these pics while obliterated last nite.  Can you tell which ones KB or UK1?  lol


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 7, 2007)

....and here's a pic of Me Mudda

and the last of my tranplanted clones being grown organic as well.

I will clone these when there ready to replentish my hydro grow which should be ready for harves in about 3-4 more weeks.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 7, 2007)

darn...forgot to attach....my bad....


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking awesome man!  I thanked the post where you flooded your plants.  They pulled through I can see so thank you for the laugh!  Haha.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

Those are gorgeous man. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Peoples.......


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey all whats up man they look good man. ya better take good care of them so they can all grow up to be some fine ladies... Good Luck


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 23, 2007)

So far sooooooo good 


I have one dead soldier though, lack of water.  thats what happens when you water stoned and miss one.  Luckily it was one of my veg'n plants and it was young.

oh well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking awesome allgrownup.  Making my mouth water.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

Aw man!  They are looking fantastic.  Good work and you just wait for a few more weeks and see what you get!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 23, 2007)

should see my hydro's hahahaha they are almost 8 weeks in flower Muhahahah :headbang2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking good AGU!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 23, 2007)

Niiiice man. They are getting thick.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 26, 2007)

5 outdoor natural light organics

still growin fine

16oz is lookin a little stressed but....what do you expect?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 26, 2007)

i like it alot All how long till harvest???


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah, how many days have the girls been in flower?


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 26, 2007)

hmmmmm....days in flower.....

i'm not exactly sure now     i didn't right down the day i started carry'n em in.  I think it was the last week of may that i started that.

so i've still got a ways to go.  I'll harvest when the trichs are cloudy and start leaning towards the 50/50 cloudy/amber.

I think these outdoors may take every bit of 9-10 weeks.  they seem a little slower than my hydro. but ???????


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2007)

:angrywife: 

I HATE THE SUMMER


Well, here's the effects of 6 days in excessive heat with NO attention.  I had these where the sprinklers water them for a few min. a day in early morn but not nearly enough for the rayz they were gettin.  Can yo say HEAT WAVE! Direct sun all day.  I was out on vacation with the fam  

Several days in a row over 100 and here's how they look.  They were VERY dry and wilted and i gave them a drink about 2 hours ago.  they were parched and perked up within the first half hour.  i think they'll pull through fine but i'm convinced that one more day with me absent and i woulda lost the 16oz and the tallest plant for sure.

The others woulda been iffy at best.  Its nice to be home


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

theyll definently pull thru  theyre soldiers, man


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2007)

Hahahahah......how many times have i "almost" killed these plants?


They will look great in a few more days and after i trim them.  I'm guessing this cat is outa life's though.....uh..... i mean "leafs" now.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh....

I have a smoke report for ya all...

yep....i harvested one!

I'll hold ya in suspense til later when i can post some updated pics.

:hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 22, 2007)

Very Heady, not a knock your duck in the dirt buzz by any means but i did have to harvest that one early.  It is a great buzz none the less and one of only a few that does not make me tired in the least bit.  I have harvested another and am awaiting the drying process.

here's what the first one i harvested looked like before hangin.


----------



## verikia (Jul 22, 2007)

looking good, i just saw ur indoor grow... dude ur guna have so much bud... it makes me happy.. lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude this is great to here that u harvest one of those bad ladies dont u love those energy highs cant wait to here the report on the other ladies great job bro peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW, that pic is the Bomb dude, you gotta submit that pic for best of the month or whatever cause that just turns me on to see that. Next time remember to put some near it for comparison.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok it's 9:30 here where im at.Smoking my 2nd blunt today now:smoke1: . Looked at your grow. And i waz like, damn, I though i posted something on here for your grow yesterday??!! So i opened it up looked.....No post from me:confused2: . I thought i seen more pic then this of a big plant...Then i said to my self, Im high as hell:stoned:he got 2 grows going. Well,Good job on this grow aswell.LOL. Here Hit this :48: im to high to hold it


----------

